# PRIVACY - Uber (big brother) is watching you (listening & tracking too)



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

*iPhone > Settings > Uber Partner*


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Big brother is watching and he likes what he sees,
uber for the taken, and it's ready to squeeze
the king and queen are gone, each piece is the same

Soothsayer saying now tell me no lies
What is this madness is it the uber guys
Spreading like wildfire, fallin' like rain
Though they may promise, they only bring pain


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> Notice the "While Using" part. I'm a big advocate for privacy but no need for fear mongering.
> 
> This "Big Brother" mode that you mention that can listen and track you is only possible while you have the Uber app running.
> 
> ...


It's on the rider app too.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> I'm a big advocate for privacy but no need for fear mongering.


It just is what it is...... ON!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> This "Big Brother" mode that you mention that can listen and track you is only possible while you have the Uber app running.


Uber can track me all they want ... in fact, I have 3 other GPS systems that track my car 24/7 ... but I don't need Uber listening in on what's going on in my car or accessing the camera ... especially if I'm not on a pax trip. *no biggie ... I just turned them off. But you'll have to see how much you want to share with Uber. Frankly, I have no issue with the government eavesdropping on my phone ... 'cause I'm not doing anything that would concern raise any eyebrows with the Feds. But Uber doesn't need access to anything beyond tracking my location when a pax is in the car


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber can track me all they want ... in fact, I have 3 other GPS systems that track my car 24/7 ... but I don't need Uber listening in on what's going on in my car or accessing the camera ... especially if I'm not on a pax trip. *no biggie ... I just turned them off. But you'll have to see how much you want to share with Uber. Frankly, I have no issue with the government eavesdropping on my phone ... 'cause I'm not doing anything that would concern raise any eyebrows with the Feds. But Uber doesn't need access to anything beyond tracking my location when a pax is in the car


They say the E in EMail stands for EVIDENCE!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Uber can track me all they want ... in fact, I have 3 other GPS systems that track my car 24/7 ... but I don't need Uber listening in on what's going on in my car or accessing the camera ... especially if I'm not on a pax trip. *no biggie ... I just turned them off. But you'll have to see how much you want to share with Uber. Frankly, I have no issue with the government eavesdropping on my phone ... 'cause I'm not doing anything that would concern raise any eyebrows with the Feds. But Uber doesn't need access to anything beyond tracking my location when a pax is in the car


We're going to have to go out there and win one for the Zigger!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> They say the E in EMail stands for EVIDENCE!


No worries ... I used to work for the Feds ... as such I keep my own evidence ... hence GPS based mileage logs, GPS based everything. And unlike Hilary, I have over 130K emails (just from the past 2 years) ... and we have email backups since 1999 ... so that's a ton of evidence (err ... emails) for someone to sort through.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Uber doesn't need all that info. They can just ask the NSA for it


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> *iPhone > Settings > Uber Partner*


POST # 1 /Ziggy : Curious Bison could
use Update/Refresher.
What, if any, are the Repercussions for
You if Permissions are "Turned Off"?

Also, does Bison's Samsung Android have
the "Off Switch", too ?


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> *iPhone > Settings > Uber Partner*


You'll get what you pay for.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> What, if any, are the Repercussions for
> You if Permissions are "Turned Off"?


None that I've seen so far ... I've gotten as many trips after I turned off the mic & camera as before.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i turn the mic / cam off. and its set to only while app is on for the rest.


----------



## WestPalmEdge (Jun 7, 2015)

Enoch Shadkam said:


> You'll get what you pay for.


My app doesn't have the mic and camera as shown in your picture. In addition my iPhone 5s records what apps have requested or used the mic and camera. My point is perhaps all apps are NOT created equal. Different apps for different markets?


----------

